# PVA - EyePoint Pharmaceuticals



## motorway (3 May 2009)

Pattern is very Bullish with breakout with a valid at this stage "true catapult"

note the consolidation not giving back any ground
and the spacing between the mid pattern high..


See what happens at $3.00 ( if )

I hold 

motorway


----------



## motorway (31 August 2009)

Promising imo

It almost made the "old" resistance ( seen clearly on .30 X 1 chart ) into
new support,  but a reasonable amount of volume --->Supply,  pushed it back down..

That was absorbed and now attempting to make a new push higher

looking for $3.60 now


10% x 3 chart also....





motorway


----------



## motorway (18 September 2009)

motorway said:


> Promising imo
> 
> It almost made the "old" resistance ( seen clearly on .30 X 1 chart ) into
> new support,  but a reasonable amount of volume --->Supply,  pushed it back down..
> ...




Done

30 pt chart is a very good size for this atm

One can see a very large reversal pattern  at that scale
with significant upside implications

With the mid pattern high at over $6.00

Dynamics suggest
( Position Velocity Acceleration )

That there are expectations  for significant higher prices
Already in place (The Wyckoff CAUSE )
and still work being done in that direction

Space is fractal
Time is movement through space

small reversals make up  - are part of larger reversals
Implications UP and Down on various scales
are constantly being generated....

when the dominoes line up they all fall down

DYOR

The chart alone screams that here is something to be looking into
and the pattern formed at the .30 pt Scale
( qualify it with a 60 pt and see maybe even clearer )
Is *large*

Identification in the NOW
not looking back or looking forward
BUT BOTH

So no concrete prediction
Anything can almost have a probabilty of some degree ( IE it could stop and reverse back down )
SO again DYOR

I HOLD
The chart won't let me do anything else


motorway


----------



## suhm (18 September 2009)

interesting idea if it can address the macular degeneration market no real competitors there, not so sure how much traction it'd get for the diabetic indication photocoagulation is a bit to entrenched atm i think.
For me I'd have to wait for the study results, I don't like to buy biotech shares which don't have products yet and there are also a lot of warrants and options outstanding relative to the amount of CDIs and ordinary shares on the NASDAQ as well.
I'm not that crash hot on tech analysis but it seems to have worked for u here so well done.


----------



## motorway (18 September 2009)

suhm said:


> interesting idea if it can address the macular degeneration market no real competitors there, not so sure how much traction it'd get for the diabetic indication photocoagulation is a bit to entrenched atm i think.
> For me I'd have to wait for the study results, I don't like to buy biotech shares which don't have products yet and there are also a lot of warrants and options outstanding relative to the amount of CDIs and ordinary shares on the NASDAQ as well.
> I'm not that crash hot on tech analysis but it seems to have worked for u here so well done.




" I don't like to buy biotech shares which don't have products yet and there are also a lot of warrants and options outstanding relative to the amount of CDIs and ordinary shares on the NASDAQ as well."

?

As far as I can see
They have no outstanding warrants or Options

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/bs?s=PSDV

And Just a total

of 18.62 M shares outstanding

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=PSDV


Significant Major Shareholder

page 3

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/Tearsheet.ashx?c=168274

And do have products already 



> Corporate Profile
> pSivida is a leading provider of miniaturized, sustained-release drug delivery products and is
> continuing the evolution of these systems.
> 
> ...




Stand to be corrected though

motorway


----------



## motorway (18 September 2009)

NASDAQ is leading the way
and volume as been increasing

Significant base in place on this .60 pt chart
for those who like names
it has been called a 

Delayed ending fulcrum

( think of the fear when a base has a delayed ending and what seems like break lower is unfolding )

Wil it give the potential resistance at USD6.60 a shake ?

We will have to see
BUT certainly a multi top breakout
would be significant here

nice conforming to the forecasting lines
Support and resistance
is never JUST static
But is dynamic
the diagonals versus the horizontals

motorway


----------



## motorway (20 September 2009)

> nice conforming to the forecasting lines
> Support and resistance
> is never JUST static
> But is dynamic
> *the diagonals versus the horizontals*




If you look at that .60 pt
chart
you can see what I mean maybe

I have marked a congestion zone ( = differences of opinions )
The upper and lower lines ( The BLACK ) are ( last ) points of support and resistance

Now some of those points lie underneath ( to the left of)  the diagonal ( RED line ) ...Consider what do the BOXES contain ( represent ) and why can a diagonal 45degree line be a forecasting line...

What does it mean now that the last column has moved across and above that line- How does the horizontal coordinate with the diagonal

How does resistance become support
What is resistance and support..

_why are the lines meaningful anyway .
_
*Because they are drawn on a P&F chart
*

PSDV -->  .15 x 1 chart in USD ( _A_ chart of the  manipulative swings )

closed on NASDAQ at $5.19

motorway


----------



## suhm (20 September 2009)

If you look at the appendix 3B you'll see there are also 9.7m CDIs but looking more closely the CDIs are they included in the 18m common shares you were referring to?

At first glance I thought it was 9.7+18= 27m outstanding as market cap on the Nasdaq was 90m and 45ish on ASX.

There are 13m options and warrants on the appendix 3B, most are exercisible above $US 6.60 and only 1.6m are itm atm.

By not having products, I mean not having products that they are currently sellling, i.e. the company is self funding, cashflow positive. They say they have enough money until Dec, 2010. Dilution can be a problem with biotech shares.

They are running phase II and III trials concurrently which probably means the phase II patients will be rolled over into the phase III trial. By the time they get to phase III most drugs do make it to market so if they get FDA approval next year the 25m USD should solve that problem and the 20% profit share is pretty good in my book especially if they get a macular degeneration indication as they don't have competing treatments in that area.

i don't really understand your tech analysis so can't comment on it. Seems like a big upswing though. Seems like good price action but its reasonably easy to pump and dump these things.


----------



## Timmy (20 September 2009)

suhm said:


> Seems like a big upswing though. Seems like good price action but its reasonably easy to pump and dump these things.




 Whaddaya mean "*seems *like a big upswing"????

100+% in 3 weeks *is *a big upswing. 

Nice work Motorway.


----------



## motorway (20 September 2009)

Tim ---> 

Suhm--->  I think the CDI is included ?

This is a good read 

http://www.psivida.com/documents/PsividaAUGUST2009.pdf

Ok the size of the mkt and time line for pg 12
& milestone and royalty payments 

How do we know?

THE TA urges one to look if so inclined to the FA
THE TA qualifies the FA

Various aspects of TA esp relative strength & P&F
are in fact a Superior form of FA for all but "insiders" and even then !

FA matters BUT
the obscure and hidden
and esp The Guarded--not what we can read for ourselves easily..


But if whoever does know wants to profit
they have to BUY first
and That shows up on the "TAPE" and its graphic representation the P&F chart.

motorway


----------



## motorway (20 September 2009)

The " Ten Vital Trends " Wyckoff 1920

Corporate

1 Trend toward financial strength or weakness .........
2 Trend (in quality ) of management positive or negative ............  
3 Trend of earning power and dividends  up or down..................
4 Trend toward or away from leadership in the  industry , leader or laggard.............

Sector

5 Trend of the Industry represented by the group of stocks.......... 
6 Trend of business conditions in general ( esp money and interest rates )  sunny or cloudy

Technical....( Graham's Mr Market But instead of a suggestive anecdote ,, A method )

7 Trend of the long (broad ) swing (cycle )of the market and stock... 
8 Trend of intermediate swing
9 Trend of short term (immediate ) swings
10 Trend of manipulations / accumulation , distribution . The manipulation trends ..........


OK with PVA atm
I would represent
7 with a .90 pt chart
8 with a .60 pt
9 with a .30 pt
& 10 with a .15 pt chart

1 through to 6   DYOR

Fundamentals that don't matter are like IQ you just need enough and then it is the other things that make the difference
Fundamentals that matter , well YOU won't know those until after and not before , this is  WHY 7 8 9 & 10 ARE IMPORTANT AND ANY DIVERGENCES esp   ..

( These or  their equivalents vis The REVERSAL   )


OK repeat after me ( Or actually, one  Art De VANY  ) 



> You cannot predict which among many possible stochastic paths originating from this point in time and space ANYTHING will move onto.
> 
> You can know something of the ensemble of paths and how your actions may condition the likelihoods of these paths ( AND WHAT THEY _MIGHT _PROFIT YOU ).
> 
> ...




Nice way of What a "CHART"is FOR.....
We look back to put NOW into context 
So we can make ourselves available for opportunities in the FUTURE..

Ok so to a chart of the current speculative/manipulative swings/cycle
on the ASX

*What is the behaviour in the circled area telling us about expectations and the likelyhood of the pattern on the larger scales unfolding ?*

Position Velocity  & Acceleration 

From ( pattern ) away ( diagonals )

spacing ( Blue lines ) / testing  ( depth of reversals ) etc

The structure ( pattern ) / The process ( dynamic )

motorway


----------



## suhm (20 September 2009)

Cheers for the link motorway made it a lot easier for me to understand the company, I'll have a look at the publications and have a chat with my friends about what they think about the technology.

I have qualms with the amount of volume its moving on (ASX and NASDAQ combined), but I guess there aren't that many shares outstanding either.


----------



## suhm (22 September 2009)

I bought a bit at the open on Monday, the results of the pharmokinetic study were quite intersting as photocoagulation reallly only stops progression with a small chance of blindness less with more modern lasers and good operators. This seems to actually improve the eyesight and at the low dose has no problem with IOP and I assume cataract formation.
Should also be pretty easy to insert if they are just loading it into a needle.

All this is based on the caveat that they have good results for their definitive study though and that their product gets approved by the FDA. I'll reasses my position then or if it tanks .


----------



## motorway (27 September 2009)

> One can see a very large reversal pattern at that scale
> with significant upside implications
> 
> With the mid pattern high at over $6.00




The importance of that ~$6.00 level !

Pushed over and back

Always look left to look right

What defines are the overshoots
( The movements in excess of the reversal )

Which here are strongly UP
creating a clear uptrend atm 

With nice consolidations building support
which I want to see occur here again
setting up a Jump over-through that $6.00 zone

Support is built by going sideways
anchoring the extensions

Event drive chart
a chart of events--->



> Prices in financial markets evolve as *events occur*. *Events are typically market transactions,*
> which may be correlated with each other (= TREND ), or ( secondarily ) news and political announcements.
> The price evolution occurs in many different forms and is difficult to describe concisely
> as price moves happen at all different price and time scales.




exactly  hence--

click to expand the chart

motorway


----------



## motorway (4 October 2009)

Update on the .15 x 1 chart

OK BUY or SELL 

Important zone to act imo

I would weight the significance of the move down from the top
Equal to the prior move up from this current price level

That is just looking at the  _price trajectory _  P,V & T  in isolation.

There is activity at the top --> A Negative

The move up was VERY strong
a Lot of late comers joining in
= Corrective move expected
and not surprised if results in oversold position.

look left on the ( prior post ) 10% chart at the possible support zone

I am Very open to a Very strong buy opportunity to emerge
But what ever 

14 uncorrected Boxes Down in current column
Is not as significant in current context as 
IF there were 14 Boxes down with correction..

DYOR
I would read art de vany's comment again ..

motorway


----------



## motorway (4 October 2009)

I will post the 10% chart too for discussion

Blue line marks the threshold of that zone of interest 

As been called a ZONE OF FEAR ( ABY )

= possible BUY zone...

The dotted lines (EMA )

Have a DYNAMIC and not as usual just  a STATIC memory
of the  Price History



motorway


----------



## motorway (10 October 2009)

NASDAQ is where the lead is from

Waves Build UP and DOWN

Reactions-to Events-lead to---> Secondary Reactions

Three Downside Failures 
on this 8% x 1 chart ( maybe last column still alive )
But
Small Apex formation ( Which if it could speak would say -->WATCH HERE )
at a smaller scale ---> 2% x 1 chart



motorway


----------



## motorway (23 December 2010)

Lot happening with this stock.
Volume on the NASDAQ getting larger

Their partner ALIM listed

Their lead product is with the FDA priority review
( Milestone payment from ALIM received ,, Another to come if approved )

So interesting times

 BIT LIKE DEAL OR no DEAL atm

IE 
IN the intermediate term it all is about approval happening

I hold

Motorway

Links should go to two charts

http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/SharpChartv05.ServletDriver?chart=psdv,pauddanrbo[pa][d20101222][f1!1!2!!2!20]&pnf=y



http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/SharpChartv05.ServletDriver?chart=psdv,pauddanrbo[pa][d20101222][f1!1!1!!2!20]&pnf=y


----------



## greggles (26 April 2018)

PVA moving like Usain Bolt in the last couple of weeks. It will be delisting from the ASX on Monday so there won't be much more discussion on this one. Just a bit of a final update for those interested.


----------



## System (8 May 2018)

On May 7th, 2018, EyePoint Pharmaceuticals, Inc (PVA) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the company, under Listing Rule 17.11, as outlined in the company's announcement dated 4 April 2018.


----------

